# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  سر خلود عاشوراء

## جنة القطيف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سر خلود عاشوراء
واقعة كربلاء لا تضاهيها أيّة واقعة أُخرى في خلودها وبقائها حيّة في الأذهان، وفي مدى شمولها واتساعها الزماني، ولم يبق تيار متلاطم على مدى التاريخ مثل عاشوراء. وسر ذلك يكمن في جملة من القضايا منها : 
1- إلهية العمل : فالعمل الذي أقدم عليه الإمام الحسين عليه السلام وأدى إلى استشهاده كانت دوافعه والنوايا الكامنة وراءه لله وفي سبيل الله. وكل ما كان الله يكتب له الخلود والبقاء. فنور الله لا ينطفئ، والجهاد في سبيل الحق يبقى ممتداً على الدوام، والقيام في سبيل الله لا تنسى وقائعه ولا ينطفئ نوره لأن صبغته إلهية ونوره ربّاني.
2- دور سبايا أهل البيت في كشف الحقائق : كلّ ثورة تستلزم ساعداً ولساناً، دماً ورسالة، عملاً وإعلاماً. وخطب زينب والسجاد عليهما السلام والبقية الباقية من واقعة كربلاء أثناء سبيهم كان لها دور مهم في فضح حقيقة العدو وإفشال إعلامه الكاذب، وتوعية الناس على حقيقة الثورة وماهية شخصية أبي عبدالله عليه السلام شهداء الطف. وهذا ما جعل الأمويين عاجزين عن إسدال الستار على جرائمهم أو محوها من الأذهان.
3- الإحياء والذكر : وردت في وصايا أهل البيت تأكيدات كثيرة بالبكاء على الحسين وشهداء كربلاء، وأن يكثروا من النياح وقراءة الأشعار والمراثي والعزاء، وأن يذهبوا لزيارة مرقد الحسين عليه السلام، والسجود على تربته. وهذا كله أدى إلى بقاء مدرسة الطف وواقعة كربلاء ومظلومية الحسين حيّة في الأذهان وباقية على الدوام. إذن فالذكر والبكاء والشعر والعزاء والمراثي لها دور مهم في تخليد ملحمة الطف.
4- كيفية الواقعة : إنّ واقعة عاشوراء بذاتها وما حصل فيها من تضحيات والفداء بأقصى وأمثل ما يمكن، وذروة العنف والقسوة التي مارسها جيش الكوفة ضد سيد الشهداء عليه السلام، وغاية الغربة والمظلومية والعطش الذي تحمّله، كل هذا قد جعل تلك الواقعة الفريدة خالدة على مرّ العصور.

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد* 

*كدوا كيدكم و أسعوا سعيكم فوالله لن تمحوا ذكرنا...* 


*اليس هذا ما قالته  الحوراء  زينب  قبل  1350  سنة*

*في مجلس اللعين ابن اللعين  يزيد* 

*نعم لا ولم ولن  يمحى ذكرهم * 

*وكل يوم عاشوراء **** وكل ارض كربلاء* 

*تشكري ابنتي* 


*جنة القطيف* 

*على هذا الطرح  الرائع* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف  

جنة القطيف  


يعطيك العافيه  


على الطرح القيم  

السلام عليك  يا ابا عبد الله الحسين   

ما ننحرم جديدك  


تحياتي لك

----------

